# First of the Year !



## sawhorseray (Jan 5, 2022)

The prawns were constantly being harassed and threatened by sharks that inhabited the area. Finally one day Justin said to Christian, "I'm fed up with being a prawn, I wish I was a shark, then I wouldn't have any worries about being eaten."
A large mysterious cod appeared and said, "Your wish is granted" and lo and behold, Justin turned into a shark.
Horrified, Christian immediately swam away, afraid of being eaten by his old mate.
Time passed (as it invariably does) and Justin found life as a shark boring and lonely. All his old mates simply swam away whenever he came close to them. Justin didn't realize that his new menacing appearance was the cause of his sad plight.
While swimming alone one day he saw the mysterious cod again and he thought perhaps the mysterious fish could change him back into a prawn.
He approached the cod and begged to be changed back, and, lo and behold, he found himself turned back into a prawn.

With tears of joy in his tiny little eyes Justin swam back to his friends and bought them all a cocktail. (Editor's note: The punch line does not involve a prawn cocktail - it's much worse).
Looking around the gathering at the reef he realized he couldn't see his old pal.

"Where's Christian?" he asked.

"He's at home, still distraught that his best friend changed sides to the enemy & became a shark", came the reply.

Eager to put things right again and end the mutual pain and torture, he set off to Christian's abode. As he opened the coral gate memories came flooding back. He banged on the door and shouted,"It's me, Justin, your old friend, come out and see me again."

Christian replied, "No way man, you'll eat me. You're now a shark, the enemy, and I'll not be tricked into being your dinner."

Justin cried back "No, I'm not.
That was the old me. I've changed."

"I've found Cod. I'm a Prawn again, Christian!"


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2022)

Holy smokes . Those are good . LOL . 
" I knew it " Man that's funny . Didn't expect it .


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 5, 2022)

Great way to start the new year Ray!  Love the Way to jump start a millenial, and the kids listening to Yoko, lmao!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 5, 2022)

Great laughs this morning. Thanks as always for the laughs.
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Lant-ern (Jan 5, 2022)

Those are great...Thanks for sharing...


----------



## ofelles (Jan 5, 2022)

really great ones!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 5, 2022)

I remember those drop and tuck drills...


----------



## ofelles (Jan 5, 2022)

I also remember the drop and tuck drills......But unfortunately I also remember Yoko Ono's "singing"


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 5, 2022)

ofelles said:


> I also remember the drop and tuck drills......But unfortunately I also remember Yoko Ono's "singing"



The probabilities of surviving a nuke strike are far greater than surviving hearing Yoko Ono's singing.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks Ray,  I loved em! Now I gotta go find me a millennial! Imagine their surprise when I say...here, hold my beer and watch this s--t! 

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2022)

Good ones Ray!!
I know about the Dryer Sheets.
When I was 17, I took my shirt off at work, and one of my 5 year old Sister's Pink Socks fell out of the sleeve.
Try explaining that one!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks for sharing.  Needed some good laughs today.


----------

